# WinCC Flex gegen ProTool



## dpd80 (10 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Hab bis jetzt noch nicht viel mit WinCC Flex gemacht, ProTool war mir immer lieber und auf meinem 1GHz Rechner kann ich Flex eh vergessen.
Jetzt wird aber immer öfter mit Flex projektiert und ich komm wohl bald nicht mehr drum rum.


Meine Frage ist eigentlich, ob WinCC Flex in naher Zukunft das gute alte ProTool voll verdrängen wird/soll? Was genau kann man im Bereich der OPs mit Flex eigentlich mehr, als mit ProTool?


Danke


----------



## CrazyCat (10 Juli 2006)

Prinzipiell sind WinCC flexible und ProTool hinsichtlich ihrer Möglichkeiten sehr ähnlich.

Eine Reihe von Zusatzfunktionen können aber mit flexible realisiert werden wie Fernwartung, Fernbedienung, Rezeptverwaltungen, Zugriffssystem auf Berechtigungsbasis (ähnlich wie bei WinXP), VB - Skripte, Änderungsverfolgung, Projektierung von PCs (nur advanced), Export/Import von Rezepten, Export von Archiven usw.

Für die meisten dieser Zusatzfunktionen wird allerdings ein Zusatzmodul benötigt.


WinCC flexible wird ProTool in naher Zukunft verdrängen, da neuere Panele nur noch mit WinCC flexible projektiert werden können.


----------



## AndyPed (10 Juli 2006)

Die Frage klärt sich wenn man schaut was Siemens an neuen Geräten (TP/MP/OP *77) auf den Markt wirft.
In naher Zukunft werden die TP/MP/OP *70 dann abgekündigt dann hat sich das Thema eh erledigt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Juli 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Reihe von Zusatzfunktionen können aber mit flexible realisiert werden wie Fernwartung, Fernbedienung, Rezeptverwaltungen, Zugriffssystem auf Berechtigungsbasis (ähnlich wie bei WinXP), VB - Skripte, Änderungsverfolgung, Projektierung von PCs (nur advanced), Export/Import von Rezepten, Export von Archiven usw.



Die meisten davon kann ProTool/pro aber auch...


----------



## AndyPed (10 Juli 2006)

Viele Funktionen kann/konnte ProTool auch schon und das sogar einfacher  .
Ich mein blos das man bald keine Geräte mehr zu kaufen gibt die man mit Protool projektieren kann  .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juli 2006)

Genau! Die gängigen Geräte wie OP7 und OP17 sind ab 1.10.2006 als Auslaufprodukte angekündigt worden. Man sollte also spätestens jetzt auf WinCC Flexible umsteigen, falls man weiterhin Siemens einsetzen möchte oder einsetzen muss.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## dpd80 (10 Juli 2006)

OK, ihr habt mich überzeugt. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein neues PG, weil Flex auf meiner Rechen-Gurke unzumutbar ist


----------



## volker (10 Juli 2006)

also mein power-pg hat 2.2ghz und 1gb ram. und selbst da ist das arbeiten mit flex fast unerträglich.

ich benutze eigentlich immer protool, es sei denn es handelt sich um ein gerät welches protool nicht mehr unterstützt.


----------



## Eumel (11 Juli 2006)

*WinCC unflexible 2005 SP1*

Also ich kann mich nur Volker anschließen.

*WinCC flexible Nachteile:*

- Die Performance ist bei WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 immer noch eine Zumutung (mein PC hat 3GHz und 2GB RAM).

- Die Bildschirmauflösung kann nicht groß genug sein. Die Werkzeuge befinden sich immer neben dem Panelbild. Ein Arbeiten mit eine Auflösung mit 1024*768 ist fast nicht möglich!

- Die Projektgröße gegenüber ProTool vergrößert sich auf das 10-20 fache (Projekt in ProTool 1,5MB, gleiches Projekt in WinCC flex. 35MB) Wer hat von euch schon mal ein S7-Projekt mit 35MB per Email an den Kunden verschickt?

- Auch im SP1 habe ich schon wieder Fehler entdeckt

- Oft werden Änderungen beim Übertragen nicht im Panel übernommen, dann am Besten alles neu generieren (dauert nur 3-8 min.) und Projekt komplett übertragen (kein Delta-Transfer!)

- Bei der Druckvorschau/Drucken benötige ich bei meinem Projekt 15 min!!

- Bei SP1 hat sich schon wieder das Datenformat geändert! Dadurch muss auch das Betriebssystem in den Panel aktualisiert werden.

*WinCC flexible Vorteile:*

- Neue Panel haben bei günstigeren Preisen mehr Features. Die Tastenpanel haben jetzt z.T. schon zusätzlich ein Touchpanel und der verfügbare Speicher wurde teilweise verdreifacht

- Anfänger sollten gleich mit WinCC flexible beginnen, da ProTool langfristig auf dem absteigenden Ast ist

- WinCC flexible hat viele Optionspakete zum Fernbedienen, Fernwarten und Mitloggen der Panelbedienung.

*ProTool Nachteile:*

- Neue Panel werden nicht von ProTool unterstützt

- ProTool läuft langfristig aus

*ProTool Vorteile:*

- Schnelle Projektierung

- Stabile und ausgereifte Software

- Keine nennenswerte Fehler mehr

- Läuft auch auf alten PC mit 1024*768

- Projektgröße klein gegenüber WinCC flex.

- Import und Exportfunktionen gut unterstützt


*Fazit:*
- Ich arbeite weiterhin mit ProTool, da ich meine Projekte schnelle, stabiler und effizienter erstellen und unterstützen kann 

- Ich arbeite nur mit WinCC flexibel, falls der Kunde mich zwingt.

- Ich setzt nur ein neues Panel ein, falls ich mein Projekt nicht in den Speicher der alten Panel passt

- Ich setzt nur ein neues Panel ein, falls ich für die Bedienung ein Tastenpanel mit Touch benötige

*Frage an alle: Was ist eure Erfahrung mit WinCC flexible?*


*Think flexible*

*Eumel*


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Juli 2006)

Hallo Eumel,

deine Auflistung ist Prima!
Kann alles was du gesagt hast unterstreichen.

Auch ich trauere dem ausgereiften und leistungsstarken ProTool nach.


Noch ein Nachteil von Protool:

Auf zukünftigen Betriebssystemen wird ProTool möglicherweise nicht mehr laufen. Daher ist es heute eigendlich nicht mehr sinnvoll, Runtimeanwendungen mit ProTool zu erstellen.


----------



## mark_ (12 Juli 2006)

*Alternativen ?*

wenn der Kunde keine Vorgaben macht ?!?

nach meiner Meinung deutliche Vorteile bei Alternativanbietern:

- kein Win CE auf den Panels (keine Lizenz und CFcard ist nicht zwingend erforderlich)
- Selbsterklärende Software läuft ab win`98 (Kurs für ca 400€)
- Firmenlizenz für die Projektierungssoftware (unbegrenzt installieren)
- kein Siemens-Produkt

http://www.pro-face.de/


----------



## CrazyCat (12 Juli 2006)

Was für Fehler hat das SP1?

Habe bisher noch keine gefunden.

SP1 ist immerhin schon wesentlich schneller, aber immer noch relativ langsam.

Die Zusatzpakete sind z.T. sehr teuer und das ständige generieren nervt.

Ich generiere vor jedem Transfer, da sonst die Hälfte der Änderungen nicht übernommen wird.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Juli 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Fehler hat das SP1?
> 
> Ich generiere vor jedem Transfer, da sonst die Hälfte der Änderungen nicht übernommen wird.


DAS nenne ich z.B. einen Fehler...

Es gibt auch noch ein paar andere Bugs, z.B. Hintergrundfarbumschlag funktioniert bei symbolischen E/A Feldern nicht immer...


----------



## bs (12 Juli 2006)

Was ich bei WinCC flex total vermisse ist die Importfunktion von Meldungen. Ich habe für das gute alte Protool ein Excelmakro und generier mir die Meldetexte damit.
Wie erstellt ihr die Meldetexte in WinCC flex?


----------



## Reblaus (13 Juli 2006)

*Flexibel find ich langfristig besser!!*

Hallo,



			
				Eumel schrieb:
			
		

> *WinCC flexible Nachteile:*
> ...
> 
> - Bei SP1 hat sich schon wieder das Datenformat geändert! Dadurch muss auch das Betriebssystem in den Panel aktualisiert werden.
> ...


dazu wollt ich nur sagen das ist in Protool nicht anders gewessen!!

Also bei mir es genau umgekehrt als bei denn meisten hier ich habe mit WinCC Flexible angefangen und muss immer mal wieder zwangsweise mit Protool arbeiten!

Protool Nachteile:
-Speichern vor jedem Generieren und Transfer (schnell mal was auf dem Panel ausprobieren praktisch nicht möglich weil man hinterher sollte es nicht funktionieren alles wieder mühsam rausmachen muss!!)
- man kann praktisch nicht mehrere Objekte gleichzeitig bearbeiten
- man kann nicht auf alte Versionen umrüsten
- Objekte sind mir viel zu statisch und un"FLEXIBLE" ;-)
Nachteile nur für mich
- die Oberfläche find ich unübersichtlich und umständlich
- Der Skripteditor treibt mich in den Wahnsinn

Nachteile Flexible:
- Speichern dauert ewig
- Generieren dauert ewig
- Öffnen dauert ewig
- usw.
Eigentlich ist alles an Flexible einfach nur sch.... langsam!!!!!

und natürlich die absolut unvohersehbaren Fehler selbst wenn man in diesem Programm mit aller höchster Vorsicht vorgeht man bekommt die verrücktesten Fehler z.B. man schießt ein frisch generiertes gespeichertes Projekt macht es wieder auf tut nichts daran als generieren und hat 1876 Interne Fehler die aber auch nicht mehr weg gehen!


----------



## CrazyCat (14 Juli 2006)

Das kenn' ich!

Oder man bekommt nach dem Speichern ein Bild das man pro Sitzung nur ein einziges Mal bearbeiten kann, danach ist das ganze Bild schwarz.

Abhilfe schafft nur ein erneutes Laden des ganzen Projekts!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Juli 2006)

*Nicht zu vergessen...*

Nicht zu vergessen das rezepturn und archive für die pc runtime nun extra bezahlt werden müssen (war vorher bei der runtime lizenz dabei)(wenn ich mich nicht irre!!)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 Juli 2006)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu vergessen das rezepturn und archive für die pc runtime nun extra bezahlt werden müssen (war vorher bei der runtime lizenz dabei)(wenn ich mich nicht irre!!)



Das stimmt schon,
allerdings ist die RT Lizenz für flexible deutlich billiger als für ProTool/Pro, so dass sich das "ungefähr" wieder ausgleicht.

Wer keine Rezepturen braucht, spart Geld.

Das Archiv wird aber schon fällig bei Fehlermeldungsarchiviereng, also recht häufig. Muss daher meist auch gekauft werden.


----------



## dpd80 (17 Juli 2006)

Kleine Frage zwischendurch.

Hat jemand hier das "neue" Field PG M (2GHz, 1400X1050)? Wie läuft WinCC Flex auf dem Teil? Kann man damit einigermaßen arbeiten, von der Gewindigkeit und der Auflösung her?


----------



## Eumel (18 Juli 2006)

Wir haben das neue Field-PG im Einsatz.

Auflösung:
- Mit 1400 * 1050 optimal für WinCC flexible, da WinCC flex.
sehr viel Platz für die Werkzeugfenster benötigt. 

- Nachteil: Nicht alle Programme lassen sich an die hohe Auflösung anpassen und daher erscheinen die Schriften und Menü sehr klein.

Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit:
- WinCC flexibler ist schei.. langsam
- Projekt starten ca. 30-60s
- Generieren ca. 5-10 min

Die leistungsfähigen PCs, die WinCC flexible benötigt, müssen erst noch entwickelt werden. Ich weiss nicht wie die anderen mit WinCC flexible arbeiten können, ich finde es ne' Zumutung.

Think flexible

Eumel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Juli 2006)

Eumel schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben das neue Field-PG im Einsatz.
> 
> Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit:
> - WinCC flexibler ist schei.. langsam
> ...


Wieviel RAM hat die Kiste denn ?

Auf meinem F-PG 2 GHz dauert flexibel Start 30 Sek., Projektstart 60 Sek.

Allerdings nur beim ersten Starten nach dem booten. Nachher wird der Start etwas schneller (Hab den flexible Startmanager aus dem Autostart rausgeschmissen)


----------

